# Sunny Spain (cont)



## spigot (Mar 18, 2016)

Just got in from even-sunnier Morocco.
Had to get back, my under slung gas tank had run out & the Gaslow bottle was on reserve.
One of horshamjack's tame artisans had run up a fitting to feed into the exterior filler point from an outside bottle, but I can't use this on most wilding locations.
We are currently overnighting at Palomes, Algeciras. There are a load of vans here as it's the location of the ferry booking agency. It's free, loads of supermarkets within walking distance, MuckDonalds for WiFi & toilets & I notice a couple of vans still here from when we sailed for Morocco  8 weeks ago!
Co-ords 36.179874 -5.440138 for anyone compiling a Spanish POIs list.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 18, 2016)

spigot said:


> Just got in from even-sunnier Morocco.
> Had to get back, my under slung gas tank had run out & the Gaslow bottle was on reserve.
> One of horshamjack's tame artisans had run up a fitting to feed into the exterior filler point from an outside bottle, but I can't use this on most wilding locations.
> We are currently overnighting at Palomes, Algeciras. There are a load of vans here as it's the location of the ferry booking agency. It's free, loads of supermarkets within walking distance, MuckDonalds for WiFi & toilets & I notice a couple of vans still here from when we sailed for Morocco  8 weeks ago!
> Co-ords 36.179874 -5.440138 for anyone compiling a Spanish POIs list.



Has the height barrier been removed?


----------



## voyagerstan (Mar 18, 2016)

Never been a height barrier!!! Stan


----------



## iampatman (Mar 18, 2016)

I think there is or may be a height barrier for the Carrefour car park but not for the Lidl or Leroy Merlin car park which is where everyone parks. 

Pat


----------



## voyagerstan (Mar 18, 2016)

Exchange bottle in marroc 40dh about 3 quid !! No brainier really .  Stan


----------



## spigot (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm poncing about filling tanks & bottles because I've nowhere to put loose bottles, except outside & as I mentioned before, this is not always possible when wilding.
I'm aware of the cheap gas, I bought a 907 complete for under a fiver, 80p to exchange in Morocco, and a 6kg for under 7 quid, under 2 quid to refill.


----------



## spigot (Mar 19, 2016)

Only bought 1 907 & 1 6kg, if I had room I'd have got the bigger one, they work out even cheaper.


----------



## spigot (Mar 19, 2016)

voyagerstan said:


> Never been a height barrier!!! Stan



This car park has 2 height barriers but there are 2 entrances without them.
Crazy, but this is Spain .


----------



## spigot (Mar 23, 2016)

*Easter week in Malaga.*

Spending Semana Santa in one of my favourite "Secret" locations, camping on the beach in Malaga, underneath palm trees full of noisy parakeets, water & toilets nearby, absolutely free.
They tolerate overnighting here but maybe for not much longer, there's a bloody great German motorhome taking up a lot of space which could put the kybosh on things. There's 5 other other Spanish vans present.
Yesterday we visited the Cathedral (mind blowing), Picasso museum (jury's out on that one), the Alcazabar & the Roman Theatre.
The street processions are also mind blowing, some floats needing up to 150 bearers.
Easter Sunday will prob go up to a hill village, they also know how to party.


----------



## spigot (Mar 27, 2016)

Still in Malaga, been a bit naughty, stayed a week in this beach car park but the weather has been so nice & there's so much going on in this town, especially during Easter week that it's hard to drag ourselves away.
I spoke to one of the Spanish motorhomers & he said there's room for one or two more, so if any (full) member is thinking of visiting, PM me & I will send co-ords & any relevant info.
Must get further up the coast tomorrow.


----------



## spigot (Mar 27, 2016)

Winding down the Easter celebrations, 
Thought I was in the Deep South with the KKK for a minute.


----------



## spigot (Mar 30, 2016)

*More  wildcamping bliss.*

After a hectic week enjoying the Easter celebrations we needed somewhere to chill out for a few days.
Driving east of Malaga on the coast road Marguerite noticed a campervan by the sand dunes.
I doubled back & found a track to the beach, certainly a peaceful location.
The usual no camping signs showing a tent & caravan logo, Guardia & Police patrol regularly, no problems there.
To the left of the van, over the dunes is a large deserted black sand beach.
Sunrise 8.05, sunset 20.35, with no obscuring mountains or high-rise monstrosities we have 12 hours of sunshine & 24deg.
Looking at weather in UK, I'm thinking of extending stay by a month.


----------



## spigot (Mar 30, 2016)

Behind dunes.


----------



## witzend (Mar 30, 2016)

spigot said:


> Had to get back, my under slung gas tank had run out & the Gaslow bottle was on reserve..



Hi thanks for pic's and the thread but is there a reason that you didn't refill gas in Moroco


----------



## spigot (Mar 31, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Hi thanks for pic's and the thread but is there a reason that you didn't refill gas in Moroco[/QUOTE]

If you read my first post fully, you'd notice I have a combined Gaslow & Autogas system & there are no filling stations in Morocco with LPG pumps, (there is one, but that's another story).
We have rigged up a system to supply gas to the van from an outside bottle (see photo) but this cannot be used when wilding, it is regarded as camping.
I have used it in remote locations but to put out a gas bottle in 
an Agadir car park would be asking for trouble.


----------



## spigot (Mar 31, 2016)

Popped into El Ancla bar in Calahonda known for it's free tapas.
Ordered 2 beers & bar man gave us a plate of olives, great.
A few minutes later up comes a large plate of fried fish! What's that I cried?
That's your tapa, the guy said,
Later, I ordered another 2 beers & up comes 2 bowls of callos & garbanzos, we are now feeling stuffed & probably won't want anything to eat tonight.


----------



## spigot (Apr 4, 2016)

Pulled in to another favourite bolt hole at Carboneras, drove to my usual place in front of a couple of houses by the beach.
During the last year one of the houses has obviously been sold & transformed, loads of white marble, sunken lighting etc. loads of money spent.
This concerned me, a guy with a posh villa won't want a campervan parked outside.
This morning, tap on the van,  it's the guy from the house, I expect he's going to tell me to bugger off.
But no, he is very friendly & says if we need water or to empty tanks, just knock at the door.
Just shows you, keep away from groups & motorhome ghettos, it's a different attitude out there.


----------



## witzend (Apr 4, 2016)

t





spigot said:


> There are no filling stations in Morocco with LPG pumps, .



Thanks thats what I was thinking, I did read your post and couldn't understand why you'd not refilled.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 4, 2016)

spigot said:


> Popped into El Ancla bar in Calahonda known for it's free tapas.
> Ordered 2 beers & bar man gave us a plate of olives, great.
> A few minutes later up comes a large plate of fried fish! What's that I cried?
> That's your tapa, the guy said,
> Later, I ordered another 2 beers & up comes 2 bowls of callos & garbanzos, we are now feeling stuffed & probably won't want anything to eat tonight.



You will find most bars in Andalucia will serve free tapas so long as you order a  beer or wine (maybe not so much in the costal resorts). Quite often I have been out in my local village (Talara, Lecrin) fully intending to have a meal out, and have ended up lingering with friends for a few small beers, and have ended up going home stuffed with tapas instead. It's all good!


----------



## spigot (Apr 7, 2016)

*More POIs*

Driving the coast road from Mojacar to Aguilas we noticed dozens of motorhome parking spots on the beach, some crowded, some not, too many to give co-ords, do the drive & take your pick.
We called in to Vera Playa (N37 13'25.3" W1 48'13.0") recommended by jennyp, found it to be a nudist area, not just the beach, they're walking round the streets starkers!, not much for me to leer at, drooping tits & sagging bums but Marguerite did notice a bloke with an all- over tan & a huge dick!.
The best beach was near Villaricos, co-ords N37.24210 W1.77541. We would have stayed here but it was only 2pm, it was just as well because a violent storm struck in the evening & we spent the night sheltered behind a church in Mazarron.


----------



## witzend (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice beach side spot here  37.518653   -1.396344 coming to it from the west on RM D21 you'll pass an aire with services which was deserted when we passed


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Mike how far have you got?  Police seem to be tolerating campers here at El Pinet for the time being. There are a few who have been here 3 weeks. The parking is next to the beach now not on the road where it used to be. It's the next stop along from La Marina playa.  Very quiet at night - apart from Friday and Saturday when the restaurant has a singer and meal night from 9-midnight. If you're lucky you pick up Elchewifi hotspot in the area. 
No water or drain but there is a restaurant.  Nearest services are at la Marina on N332 - you can't miss them near to Mercadona and Lidl. 

I'm not sure what the situation is at La Mata now as there is something going on via Madrid to get MHs moved off the beach. It would be a shame if that great spot goes.


You would be OK at El Pinet - they keep their clothes on. Had you forgotten - I did warn you about the nudist village next door. . It could have been worse - a lot worse - ask Stonedaddy about the sight he and Josie saw last year. I certainly wasn't in their good books.


----------



## spigot (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Jenny & John,
I thought MHs were banned at Platja del Pinet, they must have changed their mind, will give it a look in next few days.
Currently on the sea-front at Los Alcazares, only us here, in Jan. dozens of vans in area. The local council have painted new parking slots & we just fit in.
We spent last night here & local police & Guardia patrol so we must be OK.


----------



## carol (Apr 9, 2016)

Just parked up on the Aire at Morrella. Amazing spot, makes a change from the sea! :wave:


----------



## witzend (Apr 9, 2016)

carol said:


> Just parked up on the Aire at Morrella. Amazing spot, makes a change from the sea! :wave:



Well if you look at town where we parked is at the R/H side drive almost up to town then you'll see sharp R/H turn


----------



## carol (Apr 9, 2016)

Will check it out but I do like a walk uphill!


----------



## spigot (Apr 9, 2016)

carol said:


> Just parked up on the Aire at Morrella. Amazing spot, makes a change from the sea! :wave:



It's a nice walk into town from there.


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 9, 2016)

spigot said:


> Hi Jenny & John,
> I thought MHs were banned at Platja del Pinet, they must have changed their mind.



There are signs banning MHs camping etc but police patrol a couple of times a day and so far no one been kicked off. Probably the next time I post we'll all have been moved on!


----------



## witzend (Apr 9, 2016)

carol said:


> Will check it out but I do like a walk uphill!



Ok but I was thinking security as aire was empty when we where there and I didn't like the idea of leaving van


----------



## spigot (Apr 11, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> There are signs banning MHs camping etc but police patrol a couple of times a day and so far no one been kicked off. Probably the next time I post we'll all have been moved on!



Hi Jenny,
             Is it still OK at El Pinet?, are you still there?, we're just down the coast at Guardamar, will be stopping at La Marina in the next couple of days to take on water from the small park in the high street & then have a look at El Pinet.

We will make our way gradually up the coast to Cullera where I want to do some Al Fresco cooking which is not practical in beach car parks.


----------



## spigot (Apr 13, 2016)

*Another POI*

Whilst out walking in Los Alcazares we stumbled upon a very nice aire.
Being nosey, while wilding, we like to have a poke around the local campsites & aires to see what we're (not) missing.
This aire is different, much better than the nearby campsite at St Javier, large pitches, shade available, modern clean facilities all for €7 per day. EHU is €3.
It's called Area Narejos in Calle Bergantin on the north side of town.
Not got the GPS, I'm now into old fashioned, reliable map-reading, no doubt someone will come up with them.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 13, 2016)

spigot said:


> Whilst out walking in Los Alcazares we stumbled upon a very nice aire.
> Being nosey, while wilding, we like to have a poke around the local campsites & aires to see what we're (not) missing.
> This aire is different, much better than the nearby campsite at St Javier, large pitches, shade available, modern clean facilities all for €7 per day. EHU is €3.
> It's called Area Narejos in Calle Bergantin on the north side of town.
> Not got the GPS, I'm now into old fashioned, reliable map-reading, no doubt someone will come up with them.



Hey Guys!
Do you mean the area inside the fence called Marea Narazares or the parking spaces along the side of the Calle Bergantin?
Great reading your posts, glad you're both ok. See you soon, R&C. xx


----------



## spigot (Apr 13, 2016)

The Maria Narejos is a restaurant, the aire takes up that vast area surrounding it, 90 pitches!
The aire is brand new, not yet on Google maps.  
It's on Camper Contact, can get co-ords from there, & other info.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 13, 2016)

spigot said:


> The Maria Narejos is a restaurant, the aire takes up that vast area surrounding it, 90 pitches!
> The aire is brand new, not yet on Google maps.
> It's on Camper Contact, can get co-ords from there, & other info.



Ok thanks Mike, if anyone wants the co-ordinates, here they are: 37.763496,  -0.830985

Stay safe both of you. x


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Back on Los Narejos and amazed what 10 days make.  We squeezed in at the beginning of March and stayed about three week.  Went south for about 10 days and have come back.  Take your pick of pitches with plenty spaces.  It looks like the long term Swedes an Netherlanders have headed home which it means it's so much quieter . Staying for another 20 days, collecting son at Alicante airport and then meandering home.

I will admit the experience of going inland has been brilliant with many free Aires in small lovely villages/towns. Have been on some stunning roads and all I would say is that all the Brits did was invent tarmac, if you want to see some real engineering take the road from Motril to Granada, breathtaking.

Still enjoying with return flights booked for end of this year and back next year.  ( MH winters at Alicante Airport)


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 13, 2016)

spigot said:


> Hi Jenny,
> Is it still OK at El Pinet?, are you still there?, we're just down the coast at Guardamar, will be stopping at La Marina in the next couple of days to take on water from the small park in the high street & then have a look at El Pinet.
> 
> We will make our way gradually up the coast to Cullera where I want to do some Al Fresco cooking which is not practical in beach car parks.




Hi. We are back at Albir - going to go to Camping Benidorm for a couple of weeks if there is room tomorrow €80 a week plus electric which isn't extortionate. We were at El Pinet a couple of nights ago - a lot of same people were still there.  We went back and had a look at La Mata to see if there were still campers there. Didn't stop but there was still a Dutch MH from when we were there a couple of weeks ago. 

By the way the services are cheap on N332 near to La Marina €2 for 100 litres and empty for free. It's a new one just as you go towards Lidl. Laundramat on side of it as well. 

Give us a shout if you are anyway near camping Benidorm. We can maybe meet up for a drink. It's possible to park up on road near to Peppermill Restaurant.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 13, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> Hi. We are back at Albir - going to go to Camping Benidorm for a couple of weeks if there is room tomorrow €80 a week plus electric which isn't extortionate. We were at El Pinet a couple of nights ago - a lot of same people were still there.  We went back and had a look at La Mata to see if there were still campers there. Didn't stop but there was still a Dutch MH from when we were there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> By the way the services are cheap on N332 near to La Marina €2 for 100 litres and empty for free. It's a new one just as you go towards Lidl. Laundramat on side of it as well.
> 
> Give us a shout if you are anyway near camping Benidorm. We can maybe meet up for a drink. It's possible to park up on road near to Peppermill Restaurant.



We are in Altea at the moment at a small campsite on the sea front on the border with Altea and Albir, we have just come back from a walk into Albir


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Helen we are just heading back down to the front where the theatre? used to be.  Just been using wifi at Universal cafe as I am trying to be careful with 3 mobile connection �� Don't want to end with no mobile use


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 13, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> Hi Helen we are just heading back down to the front where the theatre? used to be.  Just been using wifi at Universal cafe as I am trying to be careful with 3 mobile connection �� Don't want to end with no mobile use



There is free wifi here but it means going into reception area, so using 3 but it is a bit miss and hit,if you haven't already been to Altea old town I highly recommend it, it is a really stunning place


----------



## REC (Apr 13, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> There are signs banning MHs camping etc but police patrol a couple of times a day and so far no one been kicked off. Probably the next time I post we'll all have been moved on!



We were at La Marina a few days ago but got spooked when we returned to our van ( stealth van...not obviously a camper) after a short walk,and found two young spaniards peering into the passenger window. I asked them was there a problem and they jumped in a car parked very close behind the van and sped off! we were on our own in the car park and ended up driving on further to the beach spots near Santa Pola as we felt unsafe! On our walk, we saw several UK vans at El Pinet but did not realise it was a wild camping contingent! Should have searched round more for stickers ...hang on, that must be what the spaniards were looking for...I have misjudged them:lol-053::lol-053:
We found some beautiful spots in Spain and France, and I will post the co-ordinates when I have finished clearing the van. Arrived back in Uk this morning.


----------



## spigot (Apr 15, 2016)

We went to the service point at La Marina that jennyp recommended, free dumping of poos, there is a short hose with water but they use that for rinsing cassettes.
We got water from a small park further down the road.
Co-ords for this service aire are N38.129810 W0.649990 it is adjacent to Camping International site.
We have yet to spend one cent on campsites or aires in Europe on this trip. 
We may end up with a clean sheet, another year I wasted money on a ACSI book!


----------



## spigot (Apr 16, 2016)

La Azohia, one of my favourite WC locations.
Have kept quiet about it until now, it is a small fishing village & as most of the property is holiday homes & only 30 fishing families live there, the mayor is actively encouraging responsible motorhomers, to inject a bit of life into the community.
The village is off the coast road between Mazarron & Cartagena (not the N332).
Come full up with water, they get the hump if you're seen taking it, there is also cassette disposal. 
Haven't got the gps, no doubt someone will oblige, just drive to the village, plenty of places.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 16, 2016)

spigot said:


> La Azohia, one of my favourite WC locations.
> Have kept quiet about it until now, it is a small fishing village & as most of the property is holiday homes & only 30 fishing families live there, the mayor is actively encouraging responsible motorhomers, to inject a bit of life into the community.
> The village is off the coast road between Mazarron & Cartagena (not the N332).
> Come full up with water, they get the hump if you're seen taking it, there is also cassette disposal.
> Haven't got the gps, no doubt someone will oblige, just drive to the village, plenty of places.



I have not been but, did you get up to the Guns of Navero?


----------



## kenspain (Apr 16, 2016)

spigot said:


> La Azohia, one of my favourite WC locations.
> Have kept quiet about it until now, it is a small fishing village & as most of the property is holiday homes & only 30 fishing families live there, the mayor is actively encouraging responsible motorhomers, to inject a bit of life into the community.
> The village is off the coast road between Mazarron & Cartagena (not the N332).
> Come full up with water, they get the hump if you're seen taking it, there is also cassette disposal.
> Haven't got the gps, no doubt someone will oblige, just drive to the village, plenty of places.



Now you have done it. I will have to put up with you lot now when we go fishing down there.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## iampatman (Apr 16, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> I have not been but, did you get up to the Guns of Navero?



Impressive aren't they?




Pat


----------



## Byronic (Apr 16, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Impressive aren't they
> 
> Pat



The fairly impressive so called 100 Ton Gun in Gibraltar has an 18" bore, large enough that in the event of a misfire the smallest of the guncrew (or the nearest passing drunken squaddie) would be shoved headfirst down the rifled bore to attach a shell extraction line to a nose ring!  

The barrel would get hot after a few rounds, and apparently it was pure guesswork estimating if the barrel had cooled enough to be sufficiently safe for some poor hapless b'stard to be rammed down should it be thought necessary.


----------



## zaskar (Apr 17, 2016)

I've actually been inside those guns!
 It's amazing! If you go down into the buildings underneath, someone in years gone by has kicked in the grills blanking off the passageways to the arsenal underneath. 
It was my second visit so this time I took a torch. Once you find the foundation of the centre spindle/pivot of the gun, you can climb up through the structure through hatches, just like the levels of a ship.  About 6 levels up, after gawping at some  incredible engineering, you get to the breach of the gun, and what does it have stamped on it?........... VICKERS ARMSTRONG!  Fine British engineering, which is quite ironic when you go up into the range finding towers and find silhouettes of "foreign" warships, including Queen Elizabeth class!


----------



## iampatman (Apr 17, 2016)

zaskar said:


> I've actually been inside those guns!
> It's amazing! If you go down into the buildings underneath, someone in years gone by has kicked in the grills blanking off the passageways to the arsenal underneath.
> It was my second visit so this time I took a torch. Once you find the foundation of the centre spindle/pivot of the gun, you can climb up through the structure through hatches, just like the levels of a ship.  About 6 levels up, after gawping at some  incredible engineering, you get to the breach of the gun, and what does it have stamped on it?........... VICKERS ARMSTRONG!  Fine British engineering, which is quite ironic when you go up into the range finding towers and find silhouettes of "foreign" warships, including Queen Elizabeth class!



Here you go - 








Pat


----------



## Edward B (Apr 17, 2016)

There in 2003


----------



## spigot (Apr 25, 2016)

kenspain said:


> Now you have done it. I will have to put up with you lot now when we go fishing down there.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Sorry about that, Ken, but I thought some Brits might like to see the place.

Before the long-term Germans & Nederlanders put the kybosh on it!


----------



## spigot (May 2, 2016)

Now at the wildcamping POI at Cullera south of Valencia in a feeble attempt to return to the UK..
Fri & Sat were overcast with a bit of rain at night but it's now back to wall to wall sunshine.
But get home we must, can't make my mind up on route. Thinking of the Sommport tunnel or as the weather is improving in the north, might go to San Sebastián via Pamplona to eat some mind blowing Basque nosh.
The trouble with this route , it means going up through France on the boring, lorry-laden N10 where one now has to pay for the experience.


----------



## spigot (May 4, 2016)

Decided to come back via Pamplona & San Sebastián as the weather has vastly improved in N Spain, currently sweltering in 26degs with no breeze.
Spent the night at the splendid free aire in Cascante, one problem being the service point, that was there in Jan. has been removed, just the waste water drain remaining.
There are now taps in the turning by the football field, €1 for 3mins, payable by ficha purchased at the Centro Termoludico.
If, like me, you couldn't be arsed to go through this rigmarole, there is a Fuente del Bano in the Calle Camino Cascante with taps dispensing fresh water. There's also space to park  a medium sized van alongside to fill containers.
Just got in to Pamplona, wilding by the river, it's bloody hot, looking forward to tomorrow, cloud forecast!


----------



## spigot (May 6, 2016)

Got out of Pamplona, 27deg, too B. Hot.
Now in San Sebastián, one of my favourite cities, similar weather but a sea breeze keeping things cool.
According to the Lonely Planet San Sebastián has more Michelin chefs than Paris.
I tend to agree, the food here is amazing, the humble 'tapa' has been turned into an art form. 
A piccy of some we had last night. Only had one of each!


----------



## Rong (May 6, 2016)

Bet you don't get one those free with a beer


----------



## spigot (May 6, 2016)

Rong said:


> Bet you don't get one those free with a beer 



Bloody right mate, those concoctions cost €3.20 each.
San Sebastián is a very expensive place, but we only come here once a year.


----------



## iampatman (May 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> Bloody right mate, those concoctions cost €3.20 each.
> San Sebastián is a very expensive place, but we only come here once a year.



They're called Pintxos in San Sebastián, as you probably know. The variety is amazing and they're always delicious. We go from bar to bar in the old town, a couple of Pintxos and a Solito, it's generally not too expensive. 

Pat


----------



## Byronic (May 6, 2016)

spigot said:


> Bloody right mate, those concoctions cost €3.20 each.
> San Sebastián is a very expensive place, but we only come here once a year.



Now closed apparently, but el Bulli Restaurant in Roses was known for it's high prices, at least for Spain. I know someone who noshed there about 2009, average cost per plate was c. 200€ before wine and 4€ for a bottle of water, mind you it was 3 Star Mich. rated. With table bookings involving a 2 or 3 year wait, you'd have been OK on that score! I believe possibly even more 'important' people typically Tom Cruise status had to wait.


----------



## spigot (May 7, 2016)

Mate of mine had his name down for El Bulli, a cancellation came up, problem was it was for that evening!
He didn't want to turn down the experience of a lifetime so he & his wife jumped on a plane.
He said it was sublime, I didn't dare ask how much the trip cost.
My intention is, next year, to eat at El Celler de Can Roca in Gerona run by the three Roca brothers, that's supposed to be a mind-blowing experience.


----------



## frankieboyd (May 13, 2016)

*Gas bottles*

I've got a Repsol 13 Kg bottle with regulator if anyone is interested, as you know change at any Repsol garage. We were up and down every winter for 5 years but have given up now and downsized to a T5 so the bottle and regulator is up for sale at £40.00


----------



## spigot (May 18, 2016)

frankieboyd said:


> I've got a Repsol 13 Kg bottle with regulator if anyone is interested, as you know change at any Repsol garage. We were up and down every winter for 5 years but have given up now and downsized to a T5 so the bottle and regulator is up for sale at £40.00



One can normally pick up a Repsol bottle at a junk shop or at the tip for 5-10 euros.


----------



## spigot (May 21, 2016)

Now back in the UK, back in the island of grey skies & grid-locked roads.

Driving back through France, wild camping at Blaye, staying on free aires at Couhe, Pont-de-l'Arche & Wissant, I've realised we've not spent one cent on campsites or aires in Europe since leaving Britain in January.

Apart from a 7 week sojourn in Morocco, the rest of the time was spent in Spain.

We have stayed in some fantastic locations, on beaches, river banks, lake sides & mountain villages.....all absolutely free.

This is what WildCamping is all about!


----------



## jake (May 21, 2016)

We,er still in gran alacant 25' just now !


----------



## spigot (May 21, 2016)

jake said:


> We,er still in gran alacant 25' just now !



Yes, I know. We should still be down there.

But we were under the false conception that the weather had improved in the UK.

Some hopes!!


----------



## horshamjack (May 21, 2016)

Still on the road enjoying the fab weather, now just short of Girona, at Caldes de Malavella'
We spent a month in Portugal after our 3month stay in Morocco visiting Barragems found some great wilding spots not been on a site for 5 weeks now Aires and wilding.
Will be back few weeks earlier than planned to vote OUT of this corrupt federation


----------



## horshamjack (May 21, 2016)

Heard Roses is nice anyone got any co-ords there or nearby? Prob be our last stop before France


----------



## iampatman (May 21, 2016)

horshamjack said:


> Heard Roses is nice anyone got any co-ords there or nearby? Prob be our last stop before France



Hi Marc,

The only thing I can find is a ************* spot which is free but a bit away from town
42.28435 3.15421
Think you might struggle in Roses itself. 

Pat


----------



## spigot (May 21, 2016)

horshamjack said:


> Heard Roses is nice anyone got any co-ords there or nearby? Prob be our last stop before France



Hi Marc,

We have stayed at Castello d'Empuries  42.258522  3.07850, it's a few km inland from Roses.

Or nearer the French border at El Port de Selva  42.33454  3.201747, we usually stop here if we're driving up that way, it's great if you don't mind 100s of frogs kicking up a din at night from the adjacent river bed.


----------



## horshamjack (May 21, 2016)

That's the beauty of this site, top notch Pat & Mike for your quick replies.

When you said 100's of frogs thought you meant the ones that park a metre from ur van lol can put up with the croaking Mike may drown out Sam's snoring


----------



## iampatman (May 21, 2016)

horshamjack said:


> That's the beauty of this site, top notch Pat & Mike for your quick replies.
> 
> When you said 100's of frogs thought you meant the ones that park a metre from ur van lol can put up with the croaking Mike may drown out Sam's snoring



Hi again,

Just sent you an email with our latest trip detailed (Maps.me/ Google Earth). There's a few spots we stopped at in France which may be useful depending which way you're travelling. 

Pat


----------



## Stanski (Dec 2, 2016)

*FERRY COSTS TO MORROCO - Roughly*

Hi all, 
Have done some searching on the forums cannot find answer although I thought I seen it mentioned last year, also being frustrated by a slow internet and have had to reboot PC 3 times, so here I am asking a silly question to prevent possible loss of life as I throw the laptop out of the window.

*FERRY COST TO MORROCO*
For a 6.5m long, 2.75m high MH (Fiat Hobby 1998) what roughly (guide price) is the cost to get to Morroco - one way in Jan/Feb?

Any other advice or links to forum info whilst on the subject very welcome?


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2016)

Stanski said:


> Hi all,
> Have done some searching on the forums cannot find answer although I thought I seen it mentioned last year, also being frustrated by a slow internet and have had to reboot PC 3 times, so here I am asking a silly question to prevent possible loss of life as I throw the laptop out of the window.
> 
> *FERRY COST TO MORROCO*
> ...



Hi there,

A couple of years ago it was 200 euros return, with an open return date. Most folk buy their tickets from the agent at Algeciras, whose name escapes me at the moment. His office is behind the big retail centre - Carrefour/Lidl etc..

Pat


----------



## Byronic (Dec 2, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A couple of years ago it was 200 euros return, with an open return date. Most folk buy their tickets from the agent at Algeciras, whose name escapes me at the moment. His office is behind the big retail centre - Carrefour/Lidl etc..
> 
> Pat



Juan Carlos Guiterrez is your man, Viajes Normandie and STC are his agency businesses at Palmones.
Around 200 Euros for some years, has been the going rate for an open return motorhome any size plus 2 passengers. The rate can vary a bit depending on demand.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Juan Carlos Guiterrez is your man, Viajes Normandie and STC are his agency businesses at Palmones.
> Around 200 Euros for some years, has been the going rate for an open return motorhome any size plus 2 passengers. The rate can vary a bit depending on demand.



That's the guy. He usually throws in a bottle of cider and a walnut cake if you're lucky 

Here's a link - Agencias de viajes en Algeciras, Venta de billetes a Marruecos y Ceuta.

Pat


----------



## spigot (Dec 4, 2016)

iampatman said:


> That's the guy. He usually throws in a bottle of cider and a walnut cake if you're lucky
> 
> Here's a link - Agencias de viajes en Algeciras, Venta de billetes a Marruecos y Ceuta.
> 
> Pat



We got a bottle of wine & a walnut cake earlier this year, Carlos is a very helpful guy, he will change euros into dirhams & you can overnight in the car park in front of his office.


----------



## Gee (Dec 4, 2016)

To second Spigot, Juan's the man to sort you out. They'll square away all your paperwork needed. I was €190 for an open return. 
PS I got a bottle of spanish cider and a lemon sponge cake......
Here's his details if it helps anyone.


----------



## moby56 (Dec 4, 2016)

Moroccan gas bottles are dirt cheep and fit straight on to gaslow pigtail


----------

